# flats shoes other than five tens



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

so, I'm wanting to try riding flats after a spill where I was unable to clip out in time. so, got some cheaper flats, DMR V8's. Now I'm looking for some shoes.

Are 5.10's worth $100? They don't seem like anything special except for the soles.
Any other skate shoes that'll work ALMOST as well?

Thanks,


----------



## stefanb (Sep 22, 2007)

Do they have to be skate shoes?

Tons of hiking shoes have sticky rubber soles, it's what I use


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I use a light-weight low-cut hiking shoe from Vasque.....it has a Vibram sole and its comfortable.....but, its not that much cheaper than the 5.10's........


----------



## Dose (Apr 19, 2009)

Vans stick just fine.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup been using Vans for over a year now..I like them..There Gummy and look and feel good..


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

stefanb said:


> Do they have to be skate shoes?
> 
> Tons of hiking shoes have sticky rubber soles, it's what I use


yeah, decent hiking boots/shoes are more than the 5.10's. plus, skate shoes have a more universal tread pattern so I figured that they'd be easier to use with the pins, etc. I have hiking boots though so I'll give them a shot.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Converse makes some pretty good skate shoes too


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Skate shoes forshizzle.
Sticky, flat bottoms, padded tops and sides, and arguably fashionable
I've just about worn through my riding vans...
time to drop 30 bucks on replacements :thumbsup:


----------



## jrocket (Apr 17, 2009)

once you try 510s it's hard to go back. I tried to use skate shoes (vans) again and i just can't do it. Hiking shoes don't seem to have the correct foot contour for a nice pair of flats. I clip in on my all mountain rigs, but always use 510's on my freeride bike my dj bike. My .02...I think they are worth the money. the closest thing to being clipped in without being clipped in. they are really ugly shoes though


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

yeah they are worth 100$, they're well made, stick like velcro, and are stiff soled which is good for pedaling. If you invested in a decent pair of flats like the DMRs, get good shoes, you won't regret it, unless your feet are still growing.

the DH ones are ugly, the freeride version isn't terrible if you like skate shoes, and they have some new less ugly ones coming, shown at sea otter.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

yes vans work and work good, but 5.10s are something else...well worth the $$


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone here tried the 5.10 Ba5ic shoes? The Impact just seems too bulky to me, I want something a little slimmer. I like the look of the new Minaar, but I have no use for the SPD compatibility.

I've been wearing a pair of old BMX shoes for years. The Adidas Dave Mirra. They stuck to the platforms really well, but are totally broken down now. Time for something new.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The rubber is worth the extra.

There are a lot of 5.10 resolers out there, just resole your current shoes in 5.10 rubber.

All the advantages, much cheaper.

Don't get anything without a 5.10 base, you will regret it.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Only problem for me with the 5.10 is the bulky front. Feels like a pair of Ronald Macdonald's feet esp when using with smaller pedals.

Another one I like are the Nike 6.0s
http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/nke6/en_US/


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

I have these 5.10's and love them.

They feel like a better quality skate shoe, stick like super glue and they aren't bulky at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

5.10's and Kona Wah Wah pedals in action


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

ok, i'm almost convinced. do the 5.10's run big? I've heard that they are almost a 1/2 size larger than stated size???


----------



## jhemp (Jul 26, 2006)

I wear a 10.5 D and could probably get away with a 10, but I kind of like the extra room for my toes. Try on both and compare. Definitely worth the money as they will last at least three times as long as a skate shoe. I went with the Impact and LOVE them. I'll never go back.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

I have worn Vans high tops for a couple of years. They work good on the bike, better on a skateboard.
I got some Five Ten Nathan Rennies last year, and what a huge difference in traction/ankle protection.
Just got a pair of Five Ten Line King, lighter than the Rennies but still amazing traction.
Don't think I'll ever wear any other brand of shoe with flat pedals.:thumbsup:


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I like Ipath shoes. The tread pattern on their Grasshopper/Locust works much better than 5.10's large dots.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

mnigro said:


> ok, i'm almost convinced. do the 5.10's run big? I've heard that they are almost a 1/2 size larger than stated size???


My shoes were dead on as far as sizing.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the same ones as Hygeine boy and they run true to size. Make a huge difference with good pedals. I did not want to spend the cash either, but I went with Zappos..best deal..good shipping and if you dont like them, send them back before wearing them outside.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i use both 5.10s and my clapped out Vans HalfCabs. I like the Vans when I know I want to learn to jump a new section or little feature. It's much easier for me to get my feet "wrapped" around the pedals for feel and not as sticky. Everyone is right about the 5.10s, though. fugly but you simply cannot fault the function.


----------



## F5SKULL (Dec 31, 2009)

Totally agree. I have these same shoes and they stick like glue. I actually wear them for riding and just as shoes and they are very comfortable!

SKULL



hygieneboy said:


> I have these 5.10's and love them.
> 
> They feel like a better quality skate shoe, stick like super glue and they aren't bulky at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Go-ride.com has the impacts for $89, they end up being $98.98 with shipping. I may get myself a pair.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i wore my vans eras tooling around campus and they stuck like glue. look for the classic waffle pattern but you probably dont want to get eras because of the low cut/ minimal padding. maybe the av eras? cheaper and imo look way better than 5.10s.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

Basics fall apart after a while....Impacts have a stronger wrap round moulded sole.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Vans are great when the weather's dry, the soles aren't so hot when it rains. But if that gets to be a problem you can always have them resoled with Stealth or Vibram rubber. 
I have a pair with stealth soles and they're great, but it does wipe out any saving over just buying 5-10s.


Otherwise Shimano AM40s are a similar thing to 5-10 shoes but cost a chunk less or buy some Vans and be a little more careful in the rain.


----------



## knumbskull (May 29, 2009)

I had the FiveTen freerider and had to have it warrantied. The warranty pair fell apart just like the first pair and FiveTen didn't respond to my emails after that. The shoe is getting sent back to REI for refund.

I replaced them with the Shimano AM40, and while the aesthetics might not be so hot I like them a lot more than the FiveTens!


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

cool. thanks for all the feedback. I found a pair of the basics for $60 so I figure I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

try lakai skate shoes or adidas

I have both and they both have good grip; never slip and it's easy to reposition your foot on the pedal if needed


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll also throw in with the Shimano AM40s. I haven't ridden them much but I can tell you that they stick like stink on a skunk and are extremely well made and comfy. At a pricepoint a bit below the 5.10s and the fact that they have a modular sole to increase stiffness I can wholeheartedly recommend them considering how well they hold on to the pedal.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

dr13zehn said:


> I'll also throw in with the Shimano AM40s. I haven't ridden them much but I can tell you that they stick like stink on a skunk and are extremely well made and comfy. At a pricepoint a bit below the 5.10s and the fact that they have a modular sole to increase stiffness I can wholeheartedly recommend them considering how well they hold on to the pedal.


I wore down the AM40 in 3 months...as in "not ridable". 510 still going strong. Cool looking shoe tho'


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems strange since Vibram soles are known for being extremely tough.


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

I got the Marzocchi version of 5Tens. Five10 makes these for Marzocchi. The tung is not sewn on one side like the 5Tens and the tung is not as thick either. I love mine. IF you get these the pedals I are the Syncros mentals with the short pins in them. Excellent grip but nothing like the grip of the long pins.
Your feet can't move with those on the pedal.
Get Marzocchi's


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> [The 5.10s] don't seem like anything special except for the soles.


That's pretty much the point.


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

I'm using some DCs now and they are okay...just I'm not quite happy so I just ordered the 5.10 Freerider shoes. They should stick really well to my Straitline Components platforms...

PS- Orchid are designed to be bmx shoes...and I looked at Vans but i find them to be so damn ugly...sorry


----------



## bobvanjr (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got a pair of Basics for my first pair of 5.10's and I gotta say, that's some sticky sole. I would agree that they are probably a 1/2 size too big. I ALWAYS wear a 13 and these have me wondering if I coulda got away with 12's.

They are ugly as heck.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Well here's my FiveTen short story.

Ordered the Impacts - besides being a little small (I would order 1/2 size bigger if I order again) they sure are heavy and robust. Stiff sole and what looks like great protection. I was going to use these for Trail Riding so I thought a little heavy for that and sent them back.

Ordered Freeriders - not much to these shoes. Sole not stiff enough. I did order these 1/2 size bigger then what I normally wear and they fit good - but I sent them back. Need more sole support.

Ordered the Shimano AM40s - very nice shoe. As in any Shimano I ordered one Euro size bigger then what I normally wear. But with these I should have ordered two Euro sizes bigger though I am keeping these. They are a tiny bit snug for my wide feet but this is a very nice shoe. Still on a no bike restriction until rotator cuff surgery heals up but can't wait to try these out though my buds will sure give me hell about them.....kind of a cross between a golf shoe and a bowling shoe.....If these shoes don't last I will be ordering the Impacts and dealing with the extra weight.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

(IMHO, of course...)

I've found that stiffer-soled skate shoes work better for riding flats than the Vans & the Lakai chukkas I had. They put the pedal power down better and cause much less fatigue on longer rides and on bumpier terrain. That being said, the overdone pillow-style padding in most sturdy skate shoes (my Etnies, for example) is less than comfortable.

I finally found a shoe that has everything I like and more! They are called the Adidas Super Skate ST.

Be aware that Adidas has other shoes that they call the Super Skate that are lacking the "GeoFit" sculpted, firmer padding that is segmented to wrap around your foot better while leaving small gaps for some breathability. The ST (Super Tough?) version is also made out of an extremely tough material that reminds me of rawhide (dark green portion of the pictured shoe). It's very tear and abrasion resistant. I really can't even tell if it's leather and it has a matt, "sanded" look to it. The tan portion is suede leather. The traditional herringbone sole design is made out of black, long-wearing (yet sticky) rubber.

I tend to tear up the inside lining of the heel on my shoes (bad callouses), but that's not happening with these at all. They seem to be good about not getting stinky, too. OK, the bad news... Adidas seems to have discontinued them, but I've found various places selling them for anywhere from $35-$75 depending on size & color. I have the pictured color, very outdoorsy-looking. It's hard to tell from images online, but some of the colors may use more suede leather or even hemp for their uppers,but as long as they are the ST version they should have the same sole and padding design. Even though mine look like they'll last a long time, I've seen nothing as good at the skate shops or from any of the major shoe mfg., so I'm buying another pair online while I still can.

BTW- I prefer a wider toe box (slight case of the dreaded ingrown toenails) and these are very comfortable. No aggravation from smashed together toes cutting short my rides...

I'm not at the point yet where I'll spend $100 for shoes that I'm going to get muddy...


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

duffs are a bmx shoe and work really well for me, but any skate shoe works really well, vans, vox, etnies, es , emerica, go to any skate shop and get a pair off of the closeout rack. I do find that skate shoes that have more cushion, i.e. new school shoe are more comfortable, old school shoes like classic vans tend to not give enough support after a couple hours xc riding. $.02


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

vans gravel model. shimano am40s. both nice.


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wear Globe Fusion skate shoes, they stick great on my Kore or Straitline pedals, and its got a hidden lacing option.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

stratosrally said:


> (IMHO, of course...)
> 
> I've found that stiffer-soled skate shoes work better for riding flats than the Vans & the Lakai chukkas I had. They put the pedal power down better and cause much less fatigue on longer rides and on bumpier terrain. That being said, the overdone pillow-style padding in most sturdy skate shoes (my Etnies, for example) is less than comfortable.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I'm not at the point yet where I'll spend $100 for shoes that I'm NOT going to get muddy.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's some cheaper alternatives to ponder on...

Marzocchi Bomber shoe (OEM from 5.10 I think)
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH309L00-Marzocchi+Bomber+Shoe.aspx

Shimano MP66W
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH286B01-Shimano+Mp66w+Shoe.aspx


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

DLd said:


> That's funny. I'm not at the point yet where I'll spend $100 for shoes that I'm NOT going to get muddy.


My response - I'm also not at the point yet where I'll spend $100 for shoes that I can't have resoled.

My reason for mentioning this - I love my Fluevogs, best off-bike only shoes I've ever worn. Not cheap, though - but I got most of mine for half off, bringing them back under $100!


----------

